# Outlook - Über Hotmail kein Versenden von Anhängen möglich (&lt;10 mb)



## fuse (3. November 2007)

*Outlook - Über Hotmail kein Versenden von Anhängen möglich (<10 mb)*

sers,
ich habe unter outlook 2 konten eingerichtet.
web.de (pop3) und hotmail (http).
ich nutze ausschließlich hotmail zum versenden von emails. das klappt auch ohne weiteres. ich kann auch bilder als anhänge verschicken.
sobald ich aber einen dateianhang verschicken will wird das nicht gemacht. bzw. gesendet wird. die übermittlung ist zwar vollständig und es wird auch keine fehlermeldung angezeigt, aber unter gesendeten objekten steht bei dem hotmail konto NICHT die email mit dem anhang sondern nur die emails ohne anhang. aber unter outlook heute steht bei gesendetetn objekten alle emails, egal ob über web.de oder hotmail, also auch die emails mit anhang. ich hab extra geschaut, ob ich die emails auch per hotmail verschicke, weil web.de ist auf 4 mb beschränkt und hotmail auf 10. egal ob ich 4 oder 7 mb über hotmail verschicken will, die datei bzw. email kommt nie an.
wenn ich aber hingegen direkt über hotmail, also nicht in outlook, die gleiche datei verschicke, dann funktioniert das ohne probleme. es muß also irgendein fehler bei outlook vorliegen.

vielen dank schonmal für eure antwort


edit.:
also ich hab jetzt noch ein bisschen getestet. anhänge bis ~ 2-3 (2,74) mb lassen sich verschicken, aber ab ~3 (3,4) mb werden diese mails nicht mehr verschickt. was aber komisch ist. wenn ich den gleichen anhang per web.de unter outlook verschick, also die 3,4 mb. kommen diese beim empfänger an. und wie schon gesagt. ich bekomme keine fehlermeldung.


----------



## byaliar (3. November 2007)

*AW: Outlook - Über Hotmail kein Versenden von Anhängen möglich (<10 mb)*



			
				fuse am 03.11.2007 10:28 schrieb:
			
		

> sers,
> ich habe unter outlook 2 konten eingerichtet.
> web.de (pop3) und hotmail (http).
> ich nutze ausschließlich hotmail zum versenden von emails. das klappt auch ohne weiteres. ich kann auch bilder als anhänge verschicken.
> ...



also erstmal wie hast de denn hotmail im outlook reingekriegt bei mir block dieser immer und das mit der meldung  der server von msn dies nicht mehr unterstütz ich verwende den live messenger da geht das versenden von bildern problemlos dieser aber nervt auf dauer bein windows start fährt immer hoch und öffnet eine webseite meist msn hab dies aber unterbunden aus autostart raus alternative live messenger kenste welche


----------



## Chemenu (3. November 2007)

*AW: Outlook - Über Hotmail kein Versenden von Anhängen möglich (<10 mb)*

Wieso quälst du dich mit Outlook?  
Nimm Thunderbird und werde glücklich.


----------

